# Hi there my husband and i live in Amantea ! I am Canadian and he is British and we are looking for like minded expats to meet! Would love to hear fr



## nelliedraper51 (10 mo ago)

Would lve to meet like minded individuals!

Are there groups or events in any of the nearby communities. Love to hear from you!


----------

